# Teramont Shift Knob Swap



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I really like the larger shift knob from the Teramont. 










Reminds me of my Grand Cherokee. Much more comfortable and meaty than the current shift knob (which is the same from my 2012 passat- see thread below)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5574958-DSG-shift-konb-removal


I am having trouble finding it though- even on alibaba


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I also like what looks like a split center console cover...I wonder if its like th Audi Q7? Would be nice to get that swapped in as well. 

Also, IMO, the shifter replacement is so worth it...makes a difference when I did to my Audi. Let us know if you find the part number and please post more picts if you find it...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I also like what looks like a split center console cover...I wonder if its like th Audi Q7? Would be nice to get that swapped in as well.
> 
> Also, IMO, the shifter replacement is so worth it...makes a difference when I did to my Audi. Let us know if you find the part number and please post more picts if you find it...


I am on a mission. To be continued.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

walksonair said:


> I also like what looks like a split center console cover...I wonder if its like th Audi Q7? Would be nice to get that swapped in as well.


Good catch on the split console. I went looking at some Teramont videos and found a clip of it in action: YouTube clip at 4:45


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

walksonair said:


> I also like what looks like a split center console cover...I wonder if its like th Audi Q7? Would be nice to get that swapped in as well.
> 
> Also, IMO, the shifter replacement is so worth it...makes a difference when I did to my Audi. Let us know if you find the part number and please post more picts if you find it...



I'm also in for this swap. 

That split center console is damn nifty.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

knedrgr said:


> I'm also in for this swap.
> 
> That split center console is damn nifty.


Pilfered from VW's china site, a better look at the split console. I also wouldn't mind the fold down arm rest from the middle seats:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Pilfered from VW's china site, a better look at the split console. I also wouldn't mind the fold down arm rest from the middle seats:


I think they get dynaudio instead of fender as well. Dynaudio was stellar in my touareg. But it didn't have enough wattage for loud music playback. The fender never has issues with this. ironically the cheaper option wound up being better!

I love the split front armrests. Again, just like the touareg, and they are individually adjustable- they both slide forward and back independently unlike our giant stationary armrest in the atlas. fail!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I cannot find it anywhere. Looked at alibaba and ali express. I want the one with the V6 stamp!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

You think a hack from the Tiguam would do?

https://goo.gl/Tvd68u


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

Man, China gets eveything! The nicer shift knob, that nice brown colored interior, the rear doors have a decorative trim piece, I bet the top portion is soft-touch too, they even get a nice brown metallic as an exterior color.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sedelstein said:


> Man, China gets eveything! The nicer shift knob, that nice brown colored interior, the rear doors have a decorative trim piece, I bet the top portion is soft-touch too, they even get a nice brown metallic as an exterior color.


And they are willing to pay for the vehicle and not whine about every little thing.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

walksonair said:


> You think a hack from the Tiguam would do?
> 
> https://goo.gl/Tvd68u


No this one won't fit. Comparing the relative location layout of the P/R/D/S indicators to our Atlas, the D/S indicator on this Tiguan shifter would be about where our start/stop button is located.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

You don't think removing the shift knob/boot and using with oem USA bezel would work? Good find on the shift knob though... waiting for someone to try

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

der_apoteker said:


> You don't think removing the shift knob/boot and using with oem USA bezel would work? Good find on the shift knob though... waiting for someone to try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


To revive this thread because these shifters are soooooo sick, I think you could actually take that Tiguan one and probably redo the base frame from your Atlas shifter and just re-staple it into the Tiguan one, No need to switch the assembly and PRND plate. Just swap the bases from the boot, and they are only held in with staples I believe. I swapped an old shifter on my B6 A4 and actually did what I am referencing although I ended up using no frame because it was too tight but that is because my stock shifter in that case had no boot and the leather boot actually ended up making the fit very snug. At any rate, someone needs to find the Teramont shifter part number or get brave with the Tiguan shifter and post up the process!

Side note, I agree with everyone in this thread, there honestly needs to be a Teramont part # thread because the Chinese got some sick stuff on their version of the Atlas and I need me some part #'s LOL!


Parts I want.....
The side 4mo fender vents
That front air dam surround (the brushed looking trim around the air dam)
Also would love part #'s for those damn wheels!


----------



## vanvan2m (Feb 27, 2019)

only $60 in china









通过我的 MI 8 Explorer Edition 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bumping this thread, we need this shift knob!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

There's all kinds of Chinese-market parts that would be awesome to get. Somebody over there needs to realize there's an eBay arbitrage opportunity here... 

Just look at the possibilities --






















These are the Viloran, but still, it's MQB and looks like very similar interior bits --


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> There's all kinds of Chinese-market parts that would be awesome to get. Somebody over there needs to realize there's an eBay arbitrage opportunity here...
> 
> Just look at the possibilities --
> 
> These are the Viloran, but still, it's MQB and looks like very similar interior bits --


Mmmm...euro-style cup holder. I installed one on my old Golf R. They look so much better than our US version.

But this would require an entirely different center console top part as our cup holders are built in. Still maybe worth it if we can find parts.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

And entire market in the US for unique looking stuff from China? Who would ever guess?? Why only buy a shifter? Get a whole damn Ferrari for 1/100th the cost.








You Could Buy This Ferrari 599 GTB For Just $250 In China | Carscoops


This operating Ferrari 599 GTB is being sold as scrap metal and costs next to nothing




www.carscoops.com


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> There's all kinds of Chinese-market parts that would be awesome to get. Somebody over there needs to realize there's an eBay arbitrage opportunity here...
> 
> Just look at the possibilities --
> 
> ...


Why is this like 1000% more luxurious than the American Atlas Interior!?!?!?!? Look at that wood grain trim (even if fake, looks better than the Atlas) or the split console lid, shift knob, the leather seats, general interior color scheme!?!?! I even like that this infotainment system has hard press buttons, I cannot stand the "touch" buttons. Ugh Someone scour the webs for some part numbers PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Obviously the part numbers exist. I've done some random searching, but it seems really hard to find anything. 

Also seems to me that VW could offer a luxury trim Atlas and Cross Sport with some of this stuff in them, slot it above the SEL Premium, and it'd sell well. Would really help them step up the interior game against newer competitors like Telluride and Palisade. 

Looks like the photos I linked for the Viloran interior in my post above are now dead.

Here's a few more, these are the Teramont X (Chinese Cross Sport) - I like the seats and split arm rest -










Dynaudio stereo and touchscreen HVAC; different wheel, etc -





























And this is the new Viloran (Chinese luxury minivan) -- the exterior is significantly different than the Atlas, but it's also MQB and the interior is very similar. Looks like a lot of parts that could be swapped to an Atlas -


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Obviously the part numbers exist. I've done some random searching, but it seems really hard to find anything.
> 
> Also seems to me that VW could offer a luxury trim Atlas and Cross Sport with some of this stuff in them, slot it above the SEL Premium, and it'd sell well. Would really help them step up the interior game against newer competitors like Telluride and Palisade.
> 
> ...


True, we actually looked at a Telluride but it was just too far out of our budget. As for interior though, it wins hands down. Not that I dislike the Atlas for its interior, it is just more plain and simple compared to what the class of vehicle it is should feel like in my opinion. These pictures are what every Atlas should look like outside of the S in my opinion. VW's competitors offer the same interior on all models with the common exception of leather seats and maybe improved infotainment systems but as for the HVAC, better design, nicer touch points (shifter and steering wheel) they could and should be the standard. That is my take anyway. Now let's get these dad gum part numbers found LOL


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Here is the part number for the Tiguan Shift knob which "Should" be able to be swapped but not sure and the price is reasonable.

*PART #:
5NG713203B*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

5NG713203 OE Gear Shift Knob Shift Lever Head Knob Switch for VW Tiguan L 2017 2018 5NG 713 203|Gear Shift Knob| - AliExpress


Cheap Gear Shift Knob, Buy Quality Automobiles & Motorcycles Directly from China Suppliers:5NG713203 OE Gear Shift Knob Shift Lever Head Knob Switch for VW Tiguan L 2017 2018 5NG 713 203 Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Split console lid part # please

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Split console lid part # please
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Someone find a source for VW China parts! I want the updated IQ inner tail with rear fog (since the entire assembly needs to be replaced as everything is LED). And the updated rear fog switch since the it's a different switch with different logo from the regular MQB.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

It really surprises me that there aren't people on AliExpress selling all these sweet Chinese-market parts to all of us Americans.


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

SixEVANeight said:


> X2


Looks like 3CG 864 207

You'd need a three digit color code on the end.

KYB - black/jazz blu (grained) titanium black/artgrey
KYC - green/black (grained) titanium black/london grey
KYD - natural brown/art grey
KYF - cream
KYG - titanium glack/london grey
KYH - brown-grey
KYK - cream


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

VWGuy said:


> Looks like 3CG 864 207
> 
> You'd need a three digit color code on the end.
> 
> ...


So then the next set of questions are:

Where, if anywhere, can we order these parts? Googling the above part number didn’t turn up results; nor did looking it up on VW part websites.

Where can we look up parts for the Chinese Teramont?


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

bboshart said:


> So then the next set of questions are:
> 
> Where, if anywhere, can we order these parts? Googling the above part number didn’t turn up results; nor did looking it up on VW part websites.
> 
> Where can we look up parts for the Chinese Teramont?


I agree, I can't find anything anywhere!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

SixEVANeight said:


> Why is this like 1000% more luxurious than the American Atlas Interior!?!?!?!? Look at that wood grain trim (even if fake, looks better than the Atlas) or the split console lid, shift knob, the leather seats, general interior color scheme!?!?! I even like that this infotainment system has hard press buttons, I cannot stand the "touch" buttons. Ugh Someone scour the webs for some part numbers PLEASE!!!!!


The Teramont does have a lot nicer interior than the Atlas but isn’t it a lot more expensive?Remember VWOA tried a more luxurious SUV and it was called the Touareg and it didn’t do well here. I wonder how well an Atlas SEL premium plus for example with a lot of the Teramont’s higher end parts would sell here? How much do you think they’d have to charge for it to make it worthwhile?


----------

